# Room Request at BCV



## CAROLW (Oct 1, 2008)

We will be staying at the Beach Club Villas March 2009 (on an exchange). What would be a nice room/view to request? Also, how early can I make the request?

We are a family of 4 (7 year old twins) staying in a 1 Bedroom. We usually like a view of the pool.

Thanks!


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 1, 2008)

Are you wanting to look over the quiet pool or SAB? The quiet pool is the only pool you can see from BCV. 

Just call the phone number on your reservation and tell them you would like a room over looking the quiet pool area.


----------



## dms1709 (Oct 2, 2008)

What is the SAB?

Thanks

Donna


----------



## ljmiii (Oct 2, 2008)

SAB is StormAlong Bay - the pool complex in front of the Beach and Yacht clubs.

enjoy,

BTW, there will be construction/renovation of SAB during March 2009 (much to our dismay).


----------



## dms1709 (Oct 3, 2008)

We are heading there in Feb. and trying to decide which view to request.  It is just the two of us (no children).  Any suggestions?

Thanks

Donna


----------



## IreneLF (Oct 3, 2008)

My view included Spaceship Earth and the fireworks of Illuminations which I watched from the balcony one night.
The unit was on the top floor and  overlooked a quiet internal path behind the building. 
I was quite pleased overall,  especially to look out every morning and see Spaceship Earth - - you really know you're in WDW!


----------

